# 20g long angel tank



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a spare 20g long tank and have to angels in a 20gH and was thinkin of them in the 20g long for life.Would this be a good idea PS they are both female


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No. A 20gal long is much shallower than a regular 20gal, and angel fish obviously need the height with their fins. An adult angel would have fins touching from bottom to top, and depending on the fish, probably wouldn't be able to extend their fins fully.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Then would they be better in the 20g heigh or 20g long?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well obviously they'd be better in a regular 20gal. But IMO a 20gal of any length or height is far too small for a pair of angels (even if they are both female) once full grown. I have a pair in a standard 33gal tank, and they're only about 1/3 of the size they'll reach as adults, and I'd say the 33gal is the bare minimum for them.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

2 angels,4 rams,assorted guppies,5 zebra dianos,12 corys,1 grey whale.(it might not fit but will upgrade to a 1,000,000g so no worrys


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well if i dont get the 55g setup then the angels are 'Wet pet' food.Unless they get along with 2 female JDs or they will be food.Or if a guy takes them on craigslist and most people dont take angels but maybe.And my LFS wont take any fish after 2 days of purchase


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

o and if it helps my 75g is 48L*21H*18W


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

does the tank have to be bare no plants


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i hate being the one to criticize, but for crying out loud kid, do you even read the posts??? a 20g, whether it is high or long, is to dam small for angel fish, open your eyes, if you arent going to take the advise, then get mad at us for telling you the truth (what you dont want to here) then quit bloody well posting, im sick and tired of reading your posts like this one, your attitude towards the ones trying there best to help you bothers me as well, and whats up with the sarcasm? youll upgrade to a 1000000g? now we know your lying to us when you say you will upgrade, really bright!

to answer your question... to help you... get rid of the angels, you obviously can not care for them properly, they need at BARE MINIMUM a 35g (36x18x12) tank, not a 20 high, not a 20 Long, a 35g, preferably a 40breeder or 50g, most certainly they will NOT work in a 20 of any shape.

on second thought, if you get rid of the JD's and all those other aggressive fish you previously mentioned never getting rid of in a different post, then by all means put the angels in the 70.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

opcorn: :wink: opcorn:


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

I keep angelfish breeding pairs in bare bottom 20 gallons all the time. It's plenty of room for two angelfish.

I don't know where you all get your angels, but about 95% of the ones I see today never grow bigger than the diameter of a soda can anyway. They're not like the angelfish that used to be available that would grow to the size of your palm.

I usually keep 6 - 8 adult angels in a bare bottom 55 when growing them out. It has never been a problem.

If you have to keep angels in a 20 gallon, I'd go with the high one. Angels are high-bodied fish and appreciate the extra height.

My only real concern is that the two female fish may eventually start fighting. With two non-paired angels you're almost bound to have a dominance issue. Like discus, I've found that keeping angels in groups is best because it allows some of the aggression to be spread around.

Ryan


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That's complete bull. There are ALL KINDS of adult angels for sale in stores around here, and they're huge.

Keeping them in a 20gal is cruel.


----------



## winn0923 (Oct 8, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't see it as being complete bull. If you have monster angels then you obviously won't want to keep them in a smaller tank, but if you have adults that maxed out at a smaller size I don't see what the problem is.

Almost every angelfish breeder I know keeps their spawning pairs in 20 gallon tanks. I've done this for years with no ill effects to the fish.

Most discus breeders use 29 gallon tanks as breeder tanks and adult discus are much larger than most adult angelfish.

I think if you want a proper angelfish setup, you should probably get a 55 gallon and raise a group of them. This is what I've always done. Like I said in my previous post, angelfish behavior is what would stop me from throwing two non-paired fish into a 20 gallon. There will most likely be aggression/dominance issues.

Ryan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

On the west coast, angel breeders tend to use 29 gallons just like the discus breeders ... just fyi ...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

A 20g long is an inappropriate tank for Angelfish. No question there...

Can a 20g be used as a breeder setup? Yes.... That does not mean that a 20g tank is an appropriate size to purchase two tiny Angelfish for... I know of no real Angelfish breeder that would try some a move...

established pairs being placed in a 20g breeder tank to spawn is VERY different than buying two Angelfish for a 20g tank with substrate, other fish etc. and the fact that folks on here are steering someone to placing two random angelfish into a 20g tank when that poster has just posted some of the replies that jacklover has done so is VERY irresponsible IMHO.


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

Number6 said:


> established pairs being placed in a 20g breeder tank to spawn is VERY different than buying two Angelfish for a 20g tank with substrate, other fish etc. and the fact that folks on here are steering someone to placing two random angelfish into a 20g tank when that poster has just posted some of the replies that jacklover has done so is VERY irresponsible IMHO.


If that is directed at me, I think you should re-read my post. I said as much. If you have a spawning pair, they can be kept in a tank that size. Otherwise, I wouldn't try it. I suggested a larger tank and a group of fish.

But to call it cruel the way SinisterKisses did is kind of insulting to me. I've been spawning and raising fish for a long time, and I don't see anything cruel about putting a spawning pair in a 20 gallon tank as long as the fish are appropriately sized. Obviously I wouldn't be here and I wouldn't be spawning fish if I didn't care about them.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

ryansmith said:


> I said as much.


 You did?

I must be missing it... all I saw was the "plenty" comment and other similar (questionable) info.


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

Number6 said:


> ryansmith said:
> 
> 
> > I said as much.
> ...


I said I kept breeding pairs in 20 gallons and that it was plenty of room for the two fish. Again, as I said in my post, that's a bare bottom tank with medium-sized adult angels. I'm not sure why that's questionable. There's an entire angelfish forum that says pairs can be kept in 20 - 30 gallon tanks. I'm not the only person who's done this.

We'll agree to disagree. If you don't think keeping a pair in a 20 gallon tank is adequate then I'm not twisting anyone's arm. It was just my personal experience.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the main disagreement is becuase some people are picturing full sized adult angels, and *ryan*'s post said midsize. There is a huge differance in 'just reached breeding size adult angels' and full grown older adult angels. HUGE differance.

I wouldn't even keep older adults that have reached full height even in a 29 gallon even though breeders do. I don't think scalare should be kept in less than 24" tall tanks if you want the tallest fins and biggest angels you can get. But I am conservative. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Ditto that. The OP was asking about keeping a pair _for life_, not temporariliy for breeding and not for mid-sized sub adults. So yes, a 20gal would be absolutely cruel, and I thoroughly stand by my statement.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

SinisterKisses said:


> Ditto that. The OP was asking about keeping a pair _for life_, not temporariliy for breeding and not for mid-sized sub adults. So yes, a 20gal would be absolutely cruel, and I thoroughly stand by my statement.


Well said Dwarfpike and sinisterkisses.

I have no problem with breeding pairs being housed in 20g tanks by experienced Angelfish keepers. I would like to see it disclosed that these are bare bottom, no other fish, fully mated pairs being kept in 20g tanks with very frequent water changes... especially when the reply is on a thread where the poster was posting the sort of reply that jacklover has been.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> That's complete bull. There are ALL KINDS of adult angels for sale in stores around here, and they're huge.
> 
> Keeping them in a 20gal is cruel.


i agree completely, and did you ever think you never see them get bigger then that is because people keep them in 20 gallons, IMO keeping something like that in a 20 is outright pathetic, and someone you keeps a fish that IS capable of getting 6" around the body in a 20 needs their butt kicked.

to answer the question... a pair of angels could be kept in a 20g high IMO until they reach 3" long, then IMO they should be upgraded.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok then it will be a growout for in the 55g


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

steering for the 55g my stock will be the following:
2 angels
4 pristellia gold
guppies/adult
2 red finned columbian
3 rummy nose.or what is leftover from past
6 assorted corys.4 bronze,2 albino
3 otos.
Would this tank be ok in stock most of these fish are in to gether but my parents want me to down grade tanks from:2 10gs,1 20g tall,1 20g long,1 35g,1 55g,1 75g.To:1 20g heigh,1 55g,a 75g and a 10g fry tank


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

steering for the 55g my stock will be the following:2 angels4 pristellia goldguppies/adult2 red finned columbian3 rummy nose.or what is leftover from past6 assorted corys.4 bronze,2 albino3 otos.Would this tank be ok in stock most of these fish are in to gether but my parents want me to down grade tanks from:2 10gs,1 20g tall,1 20g long,1 35g,1 55g,1 75g.To:1 20g heigh,1 55g,a 75g and a 10g fry tank


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id steer away from the colombian tetras, they like to eat fins, and angels have such pretty tastey fins.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok they will be in the 10g fry tank


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, they will eat the fry though.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well no one really has showed sighnes of breeding but since i got 4 ram/convict hybribs i am just geting two real bolivians


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

i was thinking in the 55g that a trio of angels is good from other posts


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

do you have a pic of these go called ramXconvict hybrids? this sounds very unlikely.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I had the same thought.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im pretty sure the ram would just get butchered before they even had a chance to breed, i suppose it _is_ possible though.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

no my LFS tryed a experiment and put in lots of cons with full grown gold rams very very weird will try to get some pics


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of absolutely stupid LFS are you shopping at?

Adding lots of cons would just end up with lots of dead gold rams.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

jack lover 
I think your full of beans 
I don't believe half of what you write

I'm calling you out 
make w/ some pics

I suspect your just yanking our chain    
I'm yanking back lol 8)


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

opcorn: (it's a big bag of popcorn, I'm still working my way through it.)


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok so my 55g is kinda close to a planted just need a few more plants but the final stock.2 angelfish,4 gold pristellia tetras,3 rummy nose tetras,20 guppies,7 assorted corys,3 otos,2 german blue rams.Everyone is in the tank exept the 2 german blue rams i am geting tommorow


----------

